# Repeater bekommt zwei IPs zugewiesen?



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe heir eine Fritzbox 7270 und ein DWL-G700AP als Repeater im Einsatz.
nun habe ich mir heute die IP-Vergabe mal angeschaut und habe festgestellt dass der Repeater zwei IPs zugewiesen bekommt. Kann mir jemand erklären warum das so ist oder ob es sich dabei um einen Fehler der behoben werden sollte handelt?

Grüße


----------

